# Turkey Super Lig 25-28 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 24, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
25 Nov 20:00 Genclerbirligi - Fenerbahce 3.60 3.20 2.06 +50 
26 Nov 13:00 Samsunspor - Antalyaspor 2.45 3.15 2.88 +50 
26 Nov 16:00 Orduspor - Mersin Idman Yurdu SK 2.30 3.15 3.10 +50 
26 Nov 19:00 Galatasaray Istanbul - Sivasspor 1.55 3.80 6.00 +50 
27 Nov 13:00 Eskisehirspor - MKE Ankaragucu 1.70 3.50 5.00 +50 
27 Nov 13:00 Buyuksehyr Bld.spor - Gaziantepspor 2.15 3.20 3.40 +50 
27 Nov 16:00 Manisaspor - Kayserispor 2.32 3.15 3.05 +50 
27 Nov 19:00 Trabzonspor - Besiktas Istanbul 2.20 3.20 3.25 +50 
28 Nov 20:00 Kardemir Karabukspor - Bursaspor 3.50 3.20 2.10 +50


----------



## cayuga (Nov 25, 2011)

26 Nov 13:00 Samsunspor - Antalyaspor 2.45 3.15 2.88   this match is very difficult to predict the result. we can see this from odds. odds are so close.if i were you, i won't play this match. but  my predict is 02  antalyaspor won't loss
26 Nov 16:00 Orduspor - Mersin Idman Yurdu SK 2.30 3.15 3.10   Two teams are the new in Super Lig. Orduspor has very talented players (culio,stancu,fatih tekke and dalmat) Orduspor didn't lost any match in their homes. i hava two predictions about this match. First of all both team can score. Secondly, Orduspor win first half 
26 Nov 19:00 Galatasaray Istanbul - Sivasspor 1.55 3.80 6.00 Felipe Melo, Sabri and Yekta won't play in this match. i wait suprise result in this match because Sivasspor's attack players are very skilfull especially Grossicki. these teams like Sivasspor can play more attractive against big clubs because every players want to show his skills and transfer to big clubs. i think both of team can score and my suprise prediction is 02 . sivasspor won't loss


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 26, 2011)

Can Besictast win against Trabzonspor?


----------



## cayuga (Nov 26, 2011)

i was very bad today sorry
Eskisehir will win today. Ankaragücü has a lot of problems. First of all their goalkeeper Senecky and Rajnoch free now. i think eskisehir will win with their supporters.
Büyüksehir belediye spor-Gaziantepspor  this match will be very difficult. draw is my prediction.
Manisa-Kayserispor   under2.5
Trabzon-Besiktas   big match... simao is out of the match squad and didn't go to Trabzon but Fernandes came back squad... Necip, Veli and Simao won't play this match. There is no important incomplete player in Trabzonspor.  This match is "single bet" in here. Most of single matches finished draw in Turkey... my sensational predict is Sivok or Egemen Korkmaz can score goal


----------

